# Risk - Adhesives in Vivarium? Tape / LED Lighting Strips?



## -Adam- (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi,

I think I read on here not long ago someone who used tape in their Vivarium and it ended up getting on their snake.

Just wondering what the go is with this, if avoiding tape and adhesives is a must, or otherwise?

The reason I ask is that I am thinking of putting in some LED strip lighting at the top of my Vivarium enclosure, and it's the type that is self-adhesive. Pull off the strip at the back and stick it where you want it.

I'm wondering if this will be a risk, and a no-go - and if so - how have people mounted their LED Lighting Strips?

Thanks

-Adam-


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 18, 2019)

https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/it-wont-happen-to-me-happened-to-me-today.225291/


----------



## Benno87 (Sep 18, 2019)

Why do you want to put LED strip lighting in a snake enclosure? No need and not worth the risk


----------



## Blighty (Sep 19, 2019)

Honestly I wouldn't do it. I have seen some very nasty pictures showing the results of tapes and glues sticking to scales. You often end up in a situation where the snake tries to rub the item/s off and it tears off scales/tears them open/etc. The fleshy inside of a snake is not a pleasant sight.

Also, if in the future you find somehow something is adhered to your snake, use something like vegetable oil to slowly work it off.

Edit: Here is a link to one such case (some slight nsfw photography regarding injuries): https://exoticpetvetblog.wordpress.com/tag/ball-python/


----------



## -Adam- (Sep 19, 2019)

Bl69aze said:


> https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/it-wont-happen-to-me-happened-to-me-today.225291/



Thanks @Bl69aze - that's the post I was thinking about.



Benno87 said:


> Why do you want to put LED strip lighting in a snake enclosure? No need and not worth the risk



I was looking at internal lighting. Led strips are very cheap to both buy & run and it makes it easy to have multiple light combinations - ie Blue for evening, warm white for day, etc. I read some other posts whilst searchign re other people who have used led strips and it confused me how this was any different to tape. I'm guessing now those people are either not aware or have chosen to take the risks.

It would make sense, because if it wasn't for the post above, I wouldn't have been aware and would have ignorantly gone ahead too. I don't recall any mention about avoiding tape in books I've read todate.

I wasn't sure if there was a difference between tape and led lighting strips but from the posts here its sounds like there is not.



Blighty said:


> Honestly I wouldn't do it. I have seen some very nasty pictures showing the results of tapes and glues sticking to scales. You often end up in a situation where the snake tries to rub the item/s off and it tears off scales/tears them open/etc. The fleshy inside of a snake is not a pleasant sight.
> 
> Also, if in the future you find somehow something is adhered to your snake, use something like vegetable oil to slowly work it off.
> 
> Edit: Here is a link to one such case (some slight nsfw photography regarding injuries): https://exoticpetvetblog.wordpress.com/tag/ball-python/



Thank you very much. That confirms it then for me that I will not be using led strip lighting (unless I can figure out a way to seperate it from the snake such as using it outside of the cage or insude, but then some perspex over the top, etc.


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 19, 2019)

Sometimes u have to think outside the box, maybe u can use those screw in hooks and zip tie the cable to them etc


----------



## Blighty (Sep 19, 2019)

Herptology said:


> Sometimes u have to think outside the box...


Or just be incredibly lazy like me and just drape the LED strip over the top of the enclosure. I really should pretty it up a bit more, but pffft 



.. At least I treated my SWCP enclosure better than this.


----------



## -Adam- (Sep 20, 2019)

Thanks so much for those photo's @Blighty - I was looking at one of those enclosures - and your photo gives more details than the official photos. 

Either way - it looks like I need to get Led strips with no adhesive on them if it's going to be inside the cage (I wouldn't trust the backing not to peel off and cause trouble) - or have it outside of the cage like you mention.


----------



## Southernserpent (Sep 20, 2019)

I use small Led light bars they are the same as a light strip and come with aluminium clips that screw in. I just use them with a switch that I put on when I want to view my animals


----------



## -Adam- (Sep 21, 2019)

Southernserpent said:


> I use small Led light bars they are the same as a light strip and come with aluminium clips that screw in. I just use them with a switch that I put on when I want to view my animals



That looks perfect - thanks. 

I also came across some "Aluminium U/V/YW Style Channel Holder Cover For LED Bar Lamp Strip Lights" in my search, but considering they are almost as expensive as the light strip bar that you put me onto - it makes sense just to buy the light.


----------



## Melmy (Sep 23, 2019)

@Southernserpent where did you get the led light bars from? Do you know the brand name?


----------



## jarrod (Sep 23, 2019)

I have just changed lights to LIFX smart day/night globes,on off at sunset and sunrise totally controllable by phone and fully dimmable very impressed still use light cage even though they don't generate heat just to be safe and protect globes.


----------



## -Adam- (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Back again. I've seen a number of vivariums have tape thermostats such as the below, but as far as I'm aware these all contain self adhesive backings as well.

Just wondering what options there are other than using these if self adhesive is a strict no go? What thermometers do you use in your enclosure?

Thanks

-Adam-


----------



## Melmy (Sep 28, 2019)

Get an infrared heat gun, then you can check surface temps accurately. Those stick on ones are terrible. 
I also have one of these that I use to monitor temps while testing a new setup if I want to know ambient.


----------



## -Adam- (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks @Melmy 

The cage I have at the moment is on loan and already has one in it. I'm getting a juvi and this will be the cage for a few months until it's large enough to go into the full enclosure. The tape thermometer has probably been in there for 5 years or more - and I'm more worried about risk than actual readings. (Sorry I should have made this more clearer). 

I'm worried if I try to remove it I may deface the surface it's attached to so was wondering if I should just keep it in there, or if it should definitely go?


----------

